# Chislehurst mum backs new Diabetes UK care in school helpline



## Northerner (Nov 20, 2014)

It aims to help children get the support they need to make the most of their time at school.

The new helpline is being launched on November 24 as part of Diabetes UK’s Type 1 diabetes: Make the Grade campaign.

It will provide phone and email support to parents who are trying to get the care their child is entitled to at school.

Gina Tilley, who lives in Chislehurst and whose 15-year-old son Michael has Type 1 diabetes, is backing the new helpline.

http://www.bromleytimes.co.uk/news/...diabetes_uk_care_in_school_helpline_1_3854622


----------

